# Ultimate Top ten bulking foods



## leg_press (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi guys, could you all please list your ultimate top ten bulking foods please.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 15, 2005)

haha lots of ultimate lists for you today


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2005)

Heres a few........
-boneless, skinless chicken breast 
-natural peanut butter 
-whey protein 
-tuna 
-oats 
-cottage cheese


----------



## j rizz (Jan 15, 2005)

dont forget eggs min0


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2005)

I also like to drink casien at night.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 15, 2005)

Lean hamburger
Eye O Round Roast
Red Potatoes
Pasta
Whole grain wheat bread
Tuna steak
Whole wheat waffles
Flax seed oil
Bagels
Russet Potatoes


----------



## sammyboy (Jan 16, 2005)

chicken
oats
oatbran
tuna
pb
yams
fruits
lean steak
lean pork
eggs/whites
fat free cheese
fat free cottage cheese
the list goes on.....


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 16, 2005)

Stuffed Crust Pizza with extra cheese
Big Mac
Hardee's 2/3 lb thick burger (103 g's of fat)
X-tra large dairy queen blizzard with all mixings (reeses cups, m&m's, fudge, brownie, kit kat chunks)
All McDonalds breakfast sandwhichs put in a blender, mixed together with 1 stick of butter


etc..


----------



## j rizz (Jan 16, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> All McDonalds breakfast sandwhichs put in a blender, mixed together with 1 stick of butter etc..


i tried the same recipe, but didnt see any gains in mass until i dumped 2 Biggy Size orders of french fries in it... heavy on the salt too, the salt gives you those water retention gains that are ESSENTIAL to any success with mass.


----------



## thajeepster (Jan 16, 2005)

not to be a pain in the ass, but he asked for the top ten guys, emphasis on the "ten", you know 
1.
2.
3.
4.
5
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. ???? im just saying this because im curious as well, maybe you guys could throw in some meal examples to use them too ??  thanks guys.


----------



## thajeepster (Jan 16, 2005)

sorry egoatdoor, just noticed you actually did that


----------



## Du (Jan 16, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Stuffed Crust Pizza with extra cheese
> Big Mac
> Hardee's 2/3 lb thick burger (103 g's of fat)
> X-tra large dairy queen blizzard with all mixings (reeses cups, m&m's, fudge, brownie, kit kat chunks)
> ...


He never said "clean bulk". He just wants bulking meals.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 16, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> He never said "clean bulk". He just wants bulking meals.


This is a bodybuilding board, not smart ass, sit on my butt and eat Mcdonalds fast foods anonymous. The assumption is that is the top ten clean bodybuilding foods. Read the original post again also. It said food, not meals.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 17, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Stuffed Crust Pizza with extra cheese
> Big Mac
> Hardee's 2/3 lb thick burger (103 g's of fat)
> X-tra large dairy queen blizzard with all mixings (reeses cups, m&m's, fudge, brownie, kit kat chunks)
> ...



Hells ya! SUPERSIZE ME!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2005)

I came across this meal in a McDonald's Chinatown and I must admit at first I was a bit skeptical. But it tastes like chicken.
I have noticed a great deal of muscle mass with this meal. Well anyway I don't know their ingredient's but here's a pic.


----------



## XcelKrush (Jan 17, 2005)

Im not a big fan of vermin, Poultry on the other hand-


----------



## leg_press (Jan 17, 2005)

Yes I DID mean clean bulk, and some meals would also be helpful. Thanks to everyone who contributed a list of clean foods. To those who thought they were being smart but putting down fatty, disgusting, crap filled mc donalds etc rubbish, you've wasted your time, and your energy that could have been used eating or working out!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 17, 2005)

My favorite meal is: three 8 oz chicken breasts, three average sized broccoli crowns, and alot of brown rice.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2005)

Bulking Diet
4,000 Calories


This diet is based on a 200 pound male.


Meal #1
6 Whole Eggs
2 Slices Toast
1 Cup Oatmeal
2 Cups 1% Milk
Multivitamin/mineral supplement
2 Tablespoons Flax Seed Oil

Protein = 51 grams
Carbs = 49 grams
Fat = 35 grams
Total Calories = 1,000



Meal #2
3oz Peanuts
2 Cans Tuna

Protein = 84 grams
Carbs = 15 grams
Fat = 48 grams
Total Calories = 780



Meal #3
8oz Grilled Chicken Breast
1 1/2 Half Cups Rice

Protein = 50 grams
Carbs = 76 grams
Fat = 6 grams
Total Calories = 540



Meal #4
7oz Sirloin Steak
2 Potatoes

Protein = 60 grams
Carbs = 26 grams
Fat = 18 grams
Total Calories = 600



Meal #5 (Pre-Workout)
8oz Grilled Chicken Breast
1 Half Cup Rice
1 Rice Cake (with peanut butter)
2 Bananas

Protein = 60 grams
Carbs = 90 grams
Fat = 8 grams
Total Calories = 650



Meal #6 (Post Workout Shake)
ON 100% Whey Protein (2 Scoops)
2 Tablespoons Glutamine
Multivitamin/mineral supplement
10oz Apple Juice
1 Can Fat Free Yogurt

(Post Workout Meal)
8oz Lean Ground Beef
1 1/2 Cups Rice
3 Rice Cakes (with honey and peanut butter)
2 Cups 1% Milk

Protein = 60 grams
Carbs = 50 grams
Fat = 7 grams
Total Calores = 780



Meal #7 (Just before bed)
8oz Cottage Cheese (Lowfat)
2 Tablespoons Flax Seed Oil

Protein = 24 grams
Carbs = 8 grams
Fat = 4 grams
Total Calories = 160




Note: For those who are hardgainers, minimize cardio possibly even cutting it out of your routine.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2005)

Proteins:
Turkey
Lean Ham
Tuna
Boneless / Skinless Chicken Breast
Eggs
Lean Beef
Cottage Cheese
Skim Milk
Steak
Lean ground beef
Turkey bacon
Tilapia
Catfish
Nutlettes Cereal
Powerbutter
Cod

Carbs:
Oatmeal
Bananas
Rice cakes
Sweet Potatoes (yams)
Brown Rice
Wheat Bread
Red Russet Potatoes
Grits
Whole Wheat Tortillas
Kidney Beans
Butter Beans
Black Eyed Peas

Fats:
Natural Peanut butter
Olive Oil
Flaxseed oil
Fish Oil
Almonds

Vegetables:
Lettuce
Broccoli
Green Beans
Spinach
Asparagus
Zucchini
Carrots


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 17, 2005)

Mino or whomever -- I already currently eat two bananas per day, but I was wondering If I could possibly eat more than that.  They are so good and quick and easy to eat, would it be wise to eat three of them per day to add more and more calories?  I currently eat about 3000-3500 calories per day but I want to get up to the four thousand range, possibly even the 5000 range.


----------



## Du (Jan 17, 2005)

Chili with beef.


----------



## XcelKrush (Jan 17, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Mino or whomever -- I already currently eat two bananas per day, but I was wondering If I could possibly eat more than that. They are so good and quick and easy to eat, would it be wise to eat three of them per day to add more and more calories? I currently eat about 3000-3500 calories per day but I want to get up to the four thousand range, possibly even the 5000 range.


Your sig says you weigh 145, and you eat 3500 calories a day?!  Or is that old?


----------



## Du (Jan 17, 2005)

Hes bulking.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Mino or whomever -- I already currently eat two bananas per day, but I was wondering If I could possibly eat more than that.  They are so good and quick and easy to eat, would it be wise to eat three of them per day to add more and more calories?  I currently eat about 3000-3500 calories per day but I want to get up to the four thousand range, possibly even the 5000 range.




I would take that 3rd. banana and add it to a  protein shake.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 17, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I would take that 3rd. banana and add it to a protein shake.


Both of the bananas I eat currently are taken with protein shakes.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 17, 2005)

1.  Peanuts
2.  Steak
3.  Poultry
4.  Eggs
5.  Oats
6.  Flax meal/oil
7.  Fruits
8.  Salmon
9.  Pasta (for ectos)
10.  whey

No particular order.


----------



## thajeepster (Jan 17, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Proteins:
> Turkey
> Lean Ham
> Tuna
> ...



very nice list min0 lee


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2005)

Borrowed, but a good list indeed. I figured I share it.
I am a student like everyone else.


----------

